# Marquis de Sade costume ideas...



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi folks! So, I decided months ago that I am going to be Marquis De Sade for Halloween this year. And I had this idea for the costume in my head....18th century men's garb with the waistcoat and breeches and the powdered wig and all that, in an ivory color, but made to look aged and tattered...ghostly like. And then today I saw this fabric, this utterly gorgeous opulent fabric....black and gold floral tepestry type fabric. And that got me to thinking....

Should I do the ghostly Marquis or the Decadent, Opulent Marquis? Hmmm... Any suggestions, opinions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Decadent.

Oh and add a whip


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

oh yes ...decadent, dressed up lends to a differnt look overall. like pics of the vampire ball.....you see the ghosty street-wise type costumes but the aristocrate looks cool.........


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm glad I asked this! On the few sites where I've posed this question, EVERY vote has been for the Opulent Marquis.  I have to say, it's more exciting to make a "fancy dancy dressed to the nines" costume than a "hey, I've been dead for hundreds of years" costume". Both definitely have their merits, but as far as the joy I get from constructing the costume, the fancy is much more satisfying.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Then by all means, satisfy yourself. What ever makes you happiest.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I'd do a steampunk version. For those that don't know, steampunk is the modern world and technology viewed through the eyes and imagination of the 18th century. I'm thinking that I'm might do that either this year or most likely next year.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Huh. That's very interesting, Archivist. I always wondered what the heck steampunk was! hehe


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

The Archivist said:


> I'd do a steampunk version. For those that don't know, steampunk is the modern world and technology viewed through the eyes and imagination of the 18th century. I'm thinking that I'm might do that either this year or most likely next year.


I really like that idea.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love steampunk.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I did a Google images search on "steampunk". It appears to be just a modern word for period clothing of the Victorian era, worn by 21st century people. The styles are lovely.

Hmmm, I play in the orchestra for the Victorian Lyric Opera Company in Rockville, Maryland. I wonder if I could convince them to change their name to the Steampunk Lyric Opera Company?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

How cool Roxy! What do you play?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Violin (diverting slightly now from the topic of the thread). The group primarily stages the comic operas of Gilbert & Sullivan, but also do other light operas of that time period. The costuming is actually often pre-Victorian, depending on the opera.

I am going to mention steampunking a show to the orchestra conductor tonight - I think it would be great!

Have you settled yet on your Marquis outfit (I vote for decadent, by the way - you can't let gorgeous fabric go to waste?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Decadent, because it's awesome.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I did go ahead and buy that incredible fabric.  It was an excellent price, and it's soooo....I dunno....sinfully ornate. hehe I'm going to sweat my buns off, because it's kinda heavy material, but what the hell, it's one night! I'll post a pic of it soon.


----------

